# Sunday driver for Alwoodley & Moortown



## 2blue (Apr 29, 2018)

With an over-night & breakfast at 4* Weetwood Hotel, this seems a pretty good deal at Â£175

https://www.alwoodley.co.uk/visitors/current-offers.php


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 29, 2018)

Superb deal Blue, do you know if thereâ€™s any restrictions on dates or is it throughout the year?


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 29, 2018)

I wouldnâ€™t mind some of that. Really like Moortown and I haven't played Alwoodley.


----------



## Junior (Apr 29, 2018)

Great deal, especially if it runs through the Summer.


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 29, 2018)

Iâ€™m presuming this is the hotel..it looks pretty decent.
https://www.weetwood.co.uk/


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 29, 2018)

it looks too posh for us lot


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 30, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			it looks too posh for us lot 

Click to expand...

Weâ€™ll be right mate so long as the bar staff donâ€™t mind a bit of overtime


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 30, 2018)

Qwerty said:



			Weâ€™ll be right mate so long as the bar staff donâ€™t mind a bit of overtime 

Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl:

Early night for me, i canâ€™t miss another days golf


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 30, 2018)

Cracking deal. Anyone going to bite?


----------



## Cheifi0 (Apr 30, 2018)

Weetwood is a nice hotel, it does have a decent bar apparently but I have never been in.  It's at the top of Otley Rd so a lot of decent pubs in Headingley which is only a few minutes in the taxi away.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 30, 2018)

I played both courses last year and was very impressed, this deal is definitely worth doing :thup:


----------



## IanM (Apr 30, 2018)

I would drive up for that....I have never played golf in Yorkshire!!  Mini-meet???

Closest I got was getting snowed off at Ganton in 1996!!!


----------



## PCWOX (Apr 30, 2018)

Stayed in the hotel a few times.  Very nice hotel and it has the stables bar too doing food and serving some good real ales including the excellent Timothy Taylor Landlord.  Played Moortown and it is a top track.  That is a belting deal to be fair.


----------



## slowhand (Apr 30, 2018)

Shame they don't do a cheaper deal without the hotel room, as I only live round the corner!


----------



## Fish (Apr 30, 2018)

If someone is going to make any enquiries and commit to a date, Iâ€™d be very interested.

 Played both courses and really like them. 

 Moortown has felled a lot of trees over the last couple of years to get it back to its more indigenous original look.


----------



## Karl102 (Apr 30, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			:rofl: :rofl:

Early night for me, i canâ€™t miss another days golf 

Click to expand...

Depends how good the pints of Stella are with a bottle of red chaser!

Would be interested in this!  Dates dependent!


----------



## 2blue (Apr 30, 2018)

It's a decent package, I'd say though won't involve me as can play either for less than Â£30 
It says limited places but appears to be throughout the Summer. Last year they offered a limited number of twilights at Â£40 & this seems to be a further development.
As Chiefi0 says....  excellent student pubs just a mile down the road from the Hotel....  could be a mini-meet for yers.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 17, 2018)

Thanks for posting this up :thup:. I have booked to play with my son on this deal. I looked at other nearby courses and hotels, courses that were very good but not at the same level as these two, but this price was their equal. 

Really looking forward to the trip, Alwoodley has been on my wish list for some time now.


----------



## DRW (May 17, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Thanks for posting this up :thup:. I have booked to play with my son on this deal. I looked at other nearby courses and hotels, courses that were very good but not at the same level as these two, but this price was their equal. 

Really looking forward to the trip, Alwoodley has been on my wish list for some time now.
		
Click to expand...

Both have been on my hit list for a while but just haven't got the time this year. Hope they are still doing it next year.

Hope you enjoy it and post up what they are like:thup:


----------

